#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Where to buy Borax?

## pluto

I am looking for Borax, which can be used as a laundry detergent, cleaning product and insecticide etc...It is similar to Baking soda. Abroad it can be found in the detergent, cleaning products aisle in supermarkets but here I have yet to find it. Anyone know how to get some in the Pattaya/Bangkok area. Thank you.

----------


## aging one

Never seen it in 22 years full time here. Would love to get my hands on some as well.

----------


## blackgang

Borax or Boric acid powder?

I know Borax for cleaning, but Boric acid powder for insecticide

----------


## pluto

^^Blackgang I am looking for Borax but Boric acid will do as well. I need to use it as a diluted paste with hydrogen peroxide and water to treat the skin condition of one of my dogs. Borax is preferred but Boric acid will do(just needs to be diluted more). If there is Boric acid around, I would like to take care of some ants around the house as well. Unfortunately, it is not easy to come by either product.

----------


## blackgang

Have you tried a pharmacy, they should have it in Pharma grade which will cost more than buying it at Target like I used to in the states and it damn sure does get rid of ants.
But here I use a garden sprayer and Chaindrite, which is cheap, or better is Shelldrite, but harder to find and not as nice to use as overspray gets on your skin and stings like a bitch.

----------


## pluto

I have tried Pharmacies but they are clueless!!

----------


## kingwilly

I dont know about Thailand, but certianly here, in Indonesia, the sale of Borax is tightly regulated, because it was added to food by meatball food vendors, to make the food look better. (not particularly healthy for you though)

----------


## pluto

Here as well, it was added to noodles, rice, meat products!

----------


## mtone9317

Borax is sold here in the US, but I don't know about shipping you some.
Cure for ants: Gecko lizards
Cure for roaches: ditto
When I lived in Hawaii, I paid the neighhood boys $.50 to bring me gecko lizards. 
I never had an ant or a roach in my apt. 
Some of the best hotels in Waikiki have roaches. Friday is happy hour for roaches when they get sprayed and are high on insect spray--then have an orgy.
The Hindis just live with them and shake their head, you know how they do.
They say "that is your karma to have roaches in your shorts."

----------


## narno7

I sell Borax, Lye and Washing Soda in Pattaya. 
Thank you.

----------


## chitown

How much would 12 pallets of the stuff cost me?

----------


## DJ Pat

That insect chalk stuff is borax, you mark the boundaries with the chalk where you don't want the insects to go.

Can be bought in all supermarkets

----------


## English Noodles

I bought a copy of it from the bloke who sells the DVD's outside KFC at Sala Daeng.

----------


## narno7

Borax 95 Baht / 1 kg.

Thanks

----------


## kmart

Borax used to be found especially on pork meat to make it look "redder" or more fresh in the markets. Hopefully you'll find it elsewhere.

----------


## English Noodles

Hopefully he found it 1.5 years ago.

----------


## AzarovDmitriy

Indeed, what we eat such terrible meats with Borax?
I have never heard it. I have heard about using of chlorine which is used for good color of meat.[at]

----------


## Peter J

Narno7 replied, saying he sold Borax in Pattaya, but did not say where his shop is.

----------


## DrAndy

I have just bought a kilo of the stuff in CM for making an ant killer (see the ant thread)

They sell it in chemical shops, by the 25kg, but there was a nearby shop that split it up  and sold by the kilo

I have mixed with jam and hope to get rid of the millions of tiny red ants plagueing us this year

----------


## imagine88

Boric acid is also used as welding flux and should be available where they sell welding supplies.

----------


## forreachingme

Borax or boric acid is good for Bamboo treating as well, to remove the BokBok as they call it in the Phils...
Drill the bamboo poles, pour it in, block the 2 exit, leave it some time and Bamboo shall be safe.

----------


## Crepitus

> Borax or boric acid is good for Bamboo treating as well, to remove the BokBok as they call it in the Phils...
> Drill the bamboo poles, pour it in, block the 2 exit, leave it some time and Bamboo shall be safe.


Bought my last lot of Boracic acid in China Town Penang on Love Street ..little Chinese English speakin guy had enough chemicals to blow up the peninsular....

----------


## Begbie

> I have just bought a kilo of the stuff in CM for making an ant killer (see the ant thread)
> 
> They sell it in chemical shops, by the 25kg, but there was a nearby shop that split it up and sold by the kilo


I realise that despite the fact that this chap no longer posts here, he continues to make a nuisance of himself by sending out insults with red repos to all and sundry, however what you propose is called murder.

I'm surprised your so bold as to post your plan for everyone including the police to see.

Think again Dandy, you don't want to go to jail because of this wanker. Real jail, not the pretend one that Teddy went to after you grassed him out.

----------


## peston

Borax is a a white mineral with an alkaline salt deposits, and it is used in making glass and ceramics, and it also acts as an antiseptic. Why Borax is needed. Are you going to make some chemical substance.

----------


## dogeatinghotchips

> I have just bought a kilo of the stuff in CM for making an ant killer (see the ant thread)
> 
> They sell it in chemical shops, by the 25kg, but there was a nearby shop that split it up  and sold by the kilo
> 
> I have mixed with jam and hope to get rid of the millions of tiny red ants plagueing us this year


Hi All, This is my first post on this forum. I've just come across this whilst searching for where to buy Borax in CM. A Boric acid supplier would also be useful. Can Anyone point me in tthe right direction to find these in CM. I'm going to need it in fairly large quantities in order to use it in a new Bamboo curing facility we are developing. Cheers for any pointers. DEHC

As an addition I have found that Northern Chemicals in Chiang Mai offer Borax at 870Bt /25kg and Boric Acid at 1500Bt /25kg

----------


## rollinghugo

> I am looking for Borax, which can be used as a laundry detergent, cleaning product and insecticide etc...It is similar to Baking soda. Abroad it can be found in the detergent, cleaning products aisle in supermarkets but here I have yet to find it. Anyone know how to get some in the Pattaya/Bangkok area. Thank you.


Hello,

I was searching internet for borax in Thailand because I am going to use this remedy for my dog skin problem. ( demodic mange siberian husky ). We spent a lot of money on well known medications from vets but non really solved the problem nor did it really reduced it. So for last option I am going to use Borax + Hydrogen Peroxide solution.

I noticed that you were trying to use same remedy. Were you able to use it? Did you get any good or bad results? Can you share your experience with me?

Thank you for your time.

----------


## sranchito

If you need to fix a mange problem and can't get Ivomec, I would use an old time remedy called used motor oil.  Dip that dog in used motor oil and wash it into the skin.  Gonna do lots of scrubbing on a Huskie.  Let sit a day and 1/2 at least.  Keep the dog warm so he doesn't get cold.  Then scrub out the oil with dish soap or washing powder and let dry.  That ought to do it.  But once again, my preferred method is to use Ivomec injectable.  Don't use pour on as the carrier for the med could be methanol which could kill the critter.  Although, you could use it in the dog's soap wash.

----------


## pluto

I used Ivomec and also an Apple cider vinegar(mix with water)scrub/wash. You might also want to give the dog an organic diet and vitamins, to boost immunity. The problem eventually cleared up but did take a while(3-6 weeks). If you have access to the sea, letting the dog swim and then wash him down with fresh water...helped a lot!
  I do not recommend motor oil, you can poison your dog in this manner. Look it up on internet....very dangerous!

----------


## Capex

Another extremely effective remedy is a mixture of vegetable oil and sulphur, mixed to a paste and applied to the affected area. Usually rids the dog of mycotic mange within a week.

----------


## hazz

Ive found that revolution has been good for killing mange on my cats along with all the usual stuff. though its nerve gas based rather than borax

----------


## withnallstoke

Have you tried rambs borax?

----------


## Stuart21

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> I have just bought a kilo of the stuff in CM for making an ant killer (see the ant thread)
> 
> They sell it in chemical shops, by the 25kg, but there was a nearby shop that split it up  and sold by the kilo
> 
> I have mixed with jam and hope to get rid of the millions of tiny red ants plagueing us this year
> 
> ...


HI DEHC,
  I saw your post on treating bamboo with borax. Interested to learn more.

  How is it going?

 Stuart in Pattaya.

----------


## Stuart21

> I am looking for Borax, which can be used as a laundry detergent, cleaning product and insecticide etc...It is similar to Baking soda. Abroad it can be found in the detergent, cleaning products aisle in supermarkets but here I have yet to find it. Anyone know how to get some in the Pattaya/Bangkok area. Thank you.


Pluto, did you find any in Pattaya yet?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

He has had 3 years to to go looking :smiley laughing:

----------


## importford

also still looking for 25 kg of Borax to fight termites pest on my land.
Do we habve some laundry products with borax in thailand?

----------


## DrB0b

> also still looking for 25 kg of Borax to fight termites pest on my land.
> Do we habve some laundry products with borax in thailand?


Ask in your local wet market, it's used as an illegal preservative on meat. Other than that you can only get it from a chemical supply store, it's not available in normal shops. Try this place, https://www.chemipan.com

----------


## importford

thanks for the link Bob

----------


## Lancelot

> Borax or boric acid is good for Bamboo treating as well, to remove the BokBok as they call it in the Phils...
> Drill the bamboo poles, pour it in, block the 2 exit, leave it some time and Bamboo shall be safe.


Thanks. Been looking every where for the stuff

----------


## Vettronics

I haven't found it yet either. If anyone knows please post it. Thanks.

----------


## Klondyke

Borax can be bought at World Chemical in CM, on the road from SuperHighway 11 -intersection to San Kampen - connecting to the airport, right hand side.

----------


## dabhand

I used this supplier to get borax powder. A bit more expensive maybe but buying online was painless and received the stuff within days. Cleared out the ant problem.

*Good Karma Online Health Food Store*

They are based in Phuket.

----------

